# Hogyan működik egy weblap?



## kandur (2004 Március 20)

Hogyan kaptpk ti ebből pénzt?
Csak a reklámbevétel, ha bizonyítani tudjátok, hogy nagy a nézettség?
Például, amit én fizetek az internetkávézóban, abból a pénzből ti kaptok
valamit?
Laikus kérdés, de hát így tanul az ember.


----------



## obsitos (2004 Március 23)

Laikus kérdés, de hát így tanul az ember.[/quote]
Na ja ! Tanulna, ha tanítanák. Talán ajálj fel valami csekélységet, ezzel máris tudnál egy választ a laikus kérdésedre. De persze több jó válasz is lehetséges. (ahogy mondani szokták, volt)


----------



## kandur (2004 Március 24)

Hát igen, a nagy dolgok mindig titokban történnek.
A gyereket is titokban csinálják és a pénzt is.


----------



## Melitta (2004 Március 24)

Kandur!
Csak nem akarsz appanast fizetni vagy javasolni? :wink: esetleg adomanyt gyujteni :lol: Mi megvesztegethetok vagyunk!
Ha van valami otleted szivesen veszuk!


----------



## kandur (2004 Március 28)

Éppen azért nincs semmi ötletem, mert nem tudok semmit.
Gondolkodom valóban, de hát önállóan nem hiszem, hogy elég lenne az indulótőkém, főleg dollárba átszámolva nagyon kevés.
Igazatok van nektek valamiben, mert a katonaságban raktáros voltam,
és azt mondta az őrmesterem, hogy fiam, nagyon figyelj, aki kíváncsi,
az lopni akar. A tolvajt felismered első látásra, még azt is meg tudod állapítani, hogy mit akar ellopni, mert hosszú időn ott sündörög 
körülötte, és érdeklődik.
Alkalom szüli a tolvajt, de az alkalmat ki kell várni, ki kell lesni, ki kell figyelni.
Tudatalatt valóban megfordult a fejemben a webvállalkozás lehetősége.
Nem biztos, hogy bele fogok menni, meg kell gondolnom, de
egyelőre nincs mit meggondolnom, mert halvány fogalmam sincs
hogyan működik ez a dolog, sőt még a webdesignhoz sem értek.


----------



## qkta (2005 Március 27)

*Banner????*

Hello mindenki 

Szeretnék egy bannert késziteni a Magyar Könyvtár részére és ehez kéne egy kis segitség. 
Kép, szöveg, háttér, minden megvan csak a programot nem találom :cry: amivel meglehetne csinálni. Win Xp amit használok
Ha tudtok segitsetek. láttam hogy a Canada Hun nak van és I'm so irigy :? 
Előre is köszönök minden segitséget.
Qkta

http://groups.msn.com/MagyarKonyvtar


----------



## Efike (2005 Március 27)

Bannert a legkönnyebben vagy a PSP6 - 7 - 8 (PaintShopPro)-val (JASC software) tudsz csinálni, vagy nagyon kellemes megoldás a Flash valamelyik verziója.


----------



## Melitta (2005 Március 27)

HA szeretned hogy hozzank is felkeruljon akkor kb akkora meretet csinaljal mint a Panonnia konyv uzletee. :wink:


----------



## qkta (2005 Március 29)

Melitta,Efike !

Köszönöm a gyors reagálást és a jó ötleteket.
Hogy mikor leszek kész a bannerral azt még nem tudom.
Csinálok többet és majd meglátjuk.

Előre is köszönöm ha sikerül feltenni a bannerunkat a honlapotokra(a tietek már 2 hónapja fenn van a mienken).Bár az az érzésem hogy hozzánk csak véletlenül esnek be :cry: . 
Üdv és minden jót 
qkta


----------



## zsikemost (2006 Augusztus 22)

Látom régen nem írt már ide senki, nahh, most jó lenne, ha valaki errenézne osztán tudna segíteni.... merthogy...
Szóval csinálni szeretnék egy weboldalt, csak olyan nem fizetős kis eccerűt... és tudni kell hogy teljesen laikus vagyok ezekhez a dolgokhoz, és ahhoz meg kellőképpen lusta, hogy több oldalas ismertetőket olvassak végig...
Már:
Regisztráltam Ultraweben... meg ott meg is lett minden jelszó meg minden ami kell... akkor olvasom, hogy valami FTP protokollról meg URL-ről kezdenek el hablatyolni... eljutottam odáig hogy a Total Comban megtaláljam hol lehet ilyen kapcsolatot létesíteni, de hogy oda miket írkáljak, meg miket állítgassak be...

Oan ari lenne valaki, ha szépen csak roppant kezdőhöz viszonyítottan elmagyarázná a dolgokat...


----------



## Efike (2006 Augusztus 22)

Azzal kezd a mesét, hogy legyen egy honlapcimed, ahol a honlapot meg tudod jelentetni. Azután gondolkodj el azon, hogy mit is akarsz a honlapodon közölni. A honlap az egy elvileg végtelen hosszúra nyújtható információs felület, de ezt a lehetőséget nem érdemes kihasználni, fel kell osztani könnyebben emészthető adagokra. Ezt a felosztást menüpontokkal végzik. Szépen írj fel magadnak egy kockás papírra mindent, hogy mit is akarsz és amikor úgy érzed, hogy nagyjából és véglegesen tisztában vagy azzal, hogy mit akarsz, akkor írj és folytatom, hogy mit csinálj.


----------



## Rezso (2006 Augusztus 22)

Azt mar tudod, hogy mit fogsz ra felrakni, vagy tokmindegy, csak sokat fizessenek erte??


----------



## zsikemost (2006 Augusztus 22)

Rezso írta:


> Azt mar tudod, hogy mit fogsz ra felrakni, vagy tokmindegy, csak sokat fizessenek erte??



Ha-hahha...  Öhöhöhöhh :``:
Ez nagyon tetszett... hát ha valaki fizetne bármiért is majd ott az jó hülye :mrgreen:


----------



## zsikemost (2006 Augusztus 22)

Efike írta:


> Azzal kezd a mesét, hogy legyen egy honlapcimed, ahol a honlapot meg tudod jelentetni. Azután gondolkodj el azon, hogy mit is akarsz a honlapodon közölni. A honlap az egy elvileg végtelen hosszúra nyújtható információs felület, de ezt a lehetőséget nem érdemes kihasználni, fel kell osztani könnyebben emészthető adagokra. Ezt a felosztást menüpontokkal végzik. Szépen írj fel magadnak egy kockás papírra mindent, hogy mit is akarsz és amikor úgy érzed, hogy nagyjából és véglegesen tisztában vagy azzal, hogy mit akarsz, akkor írj és folytatom, hogy mit csinálj.



Nahh, ez így naogyon jól hangzik... az az igazság, hogy így elsőre csak poénból gondoltam rá, hogy majd összedobok valamit :mrgreen: , de ha tényleg segítenél majd, akkor lehet még valami normális is kisülne belőle...
Huhh, hát így elsőre most nem is tudom konkrétan mi lenne a legjobb, mert amik érdekelnének azok nagyon szerteágazóak, és szerintem nem lehetne igazán egy közös jó arculatot kialakítani hozzájuk, szóval valószínüleg kiválasztok egy témát (ami valszeg Japán lenne, és minden ami vle kapcsolatos - eccerűen imádom azt az országot, jó lenne ha valamikor majd adódna lehetőségem kijutni, na, de most nem álmodozni akarok...)...

Namármost... akkor ha jól tudom vannak olyan oldalak amik biztosítanak ilyen lehetőségeket (g-portal, ultraweb, meg biztos van még sok...) ezek jók, ha ott regelek vmi oldalcímet, vagy van jobb is amiért nem kell perkálni? merthogy ez bizony lényegében csak olyan szórakozásra menne, szal ha meg má nyílik a buksza az nem jó :mrgreen:

Elég lesz má ennyi eccerre.. előre is kösz a türelmet...


----------



## goyo (2006 Augusztus 22)

zsikemost írta:


> Nahh, ez így naogyon jól hangzik... az az igazság, hogy így elsőre csak poénból gondoltam rá, hogy majd összedobok valamit :mrgreen: , de ha tényleg segítenél majd, akkor lehet még valami normális is kisülne belőle...



Efike hires a segitokeszsegerol, fordulj hozza bizalommal!


----------



## verjoc (2006 Szeptember 12)

*Fejlesztés*

Sziasztok!
Az lenne a kérdésem, ha mondjuk weblap készítésére adnám a fejem, létezik ingyenes fejlesztő eszköz, amivel flash-es oldalt lehet készíteni?
A Macromedia Flash-nek van olyan verziója, ami ingyenes?


----------



## Efike (2006 Szeptember 12)

verjoc írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Az lenne a kérdésem, ha mondjuk weblap készítésére adnám a fejem, létezik ingyenes fejlesztő eszköz, amivel flash-es oldalt lehet készíteni?
> A Macromedia Flash-nek van olyan verziója, ami ingyenes?


Létezik olyan ingyenes program, amelyikkel flash-szerű nyomógombokat tudsz készíteni és innen letölthetsz különféle dolgokat.
Látogasd meg ezt az oldalt is, de ha beütöd a Google-ba a free flash szavakat találsz még rengeteg dolgot.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2006 Szeptember 15)

*Kedves zsikemost!*

Csak most néztem meg ezt a témát.
Ha honlapot akarsz magadnak készíteni és van (hivatalosan) MS Office csomagod, abban a Word, meg az Excell mellet van egy Frontpage vagy egy Publisher nevű szoftver is, ezekkel csodálatos honlapokat tud készíteni még egy laikus is. Ha csak Wordod van, azzal is lehet egyszerűbb lapo(ka)t előállítani Alt+File/új ... és a sablonból kiválasztasz egy neked megfelelőt.
Ha nincs Wordod sem, akkor van ingyenes Office programcsomag az openoffice webhelyről vagy ha csak magyarul tudsz nvigálni innen, csak ezzel kicsit nehezebb dolgozni, ha az MS Wordot megtanultad.
Ezzel mint egy hagyományos word oldalt megszerkeszted az oldalad és a Total Commander (open office esetén a beépített webtündér) segítségével felteheted egy ingyenes vagy fizetős Netes tárhelyre. Ennek a módját a tárhelyek általában külön menüpontban ismertetik.


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 16)

http://mindenkilapja.hu/

Itt nézzél szét ha előképzettség nélkül akarsz INGYEN honlapot magadnak !
ha a szövegszerkesztőt tudod használni akkor már menni fog .sok sikert és ha megadod a honlapcímedet szívesen ellátogatok majd rá !


----------



## WebDragon (2006 Szeptember 17)

*Szabványos banner méretek *


----------



## pistuka (2006 Szeptember 17)

pistuka írta:


> http://mindenkilapja.hu/
> 
> Itt nézzél szét ha előképzettség nélkül akarsz INGYEN honlapot magadnak !
> ha a szövegszerkesztőt tudod használni akkor már menni fog .sok sikert és ha megadod a honlapcímedet szívesen ellátogatok majd rá !



erről a kiválló oldalról ,rengeteg segítséget ,ötletet kaphatsz hozzá :

http://design.mindenkilapja.hu/


----------



## tkatona (2006 November 9)

shreck12 írta:


> Mert uye egy free SQL szerver jo mert ingyenes meg minden, de egy adatbazais hamar kinovi a mereteit


Feltéve, hogy akar az illető DB-t használni, vagy csak a szokásos tárolás-visszakeresés korlátozottan funkció kell neki korlátozott adtahalmazra (pl. otthoni videók, zenék, könyvek nyilvántartása, stb.)


----------



## gnomnome (2006 December 1)

Sajnos nem ússza meg az ember a webprogramozási ismeretek megtanulását.Ezt semmilyen eszköz nem pótolja, csak megkönnyíti az előállítást.He ezzel még nem foglalkoztál, érdemes ilyen témájú könyveket elolvasni ... Azokból meg fogod ismerni a megfelelő eszközöket is ... A lényeg: házi honlapok készítéséhez nagyon jó ingyenes eszközök vannak. Profi honlaphoz profi eszköz kell.Üdv:Gnomnome.


----------



## kumisi (2006 December 17)

A számitástechnika nem egy egyszerű feladat. Tanulni,tanulni.tanulni


----------



## pocimaci (2007 Január 3)

tkatona írta:


> Feltéve, hogy akar az illető DB-t használni, vagy csak a szokásos tárolás-visszakeresés korlátozottan funkció kell neki korlátozott adtahalmazra (pl. otthoni videók, zenék, könyvek nyilvántartása, stb.)



Ne haragudj, de nem hiszem, hogy olyan sok adatot akarsz tarolni, ami mondjuk nem ferne bele egy MySQL-adatbazisba (ami mint tudjuk ingyenes). Hacsak nem az orszag osszes lakosanak osszes adatat akarod tarolni, ott mar el kene gondolkozni egy Oracle-on. 

A nyomogomboknal meg nem flasht kene hasznalni, a javascript sokkal jobb szerintem erre a celra (bar megszallott webdesinerekkel ezen mar sokat vitatkoztam, de en programozo vagyok, nem webdesiger).


----------



## pocimaci (2007 Január 3)

mondjuk en webszerkeszteshez mcediet hasznalok. 

nyomogomb:

<input type="button" onmouseover="this.style.color='green';' style='background-color: yellow;'>

stb. szoval nagyon szep dolgokat lehet csinalni vele, ha ismered egy kicsit a css-t is.


----------



## Laca_Sniper (2007 Január 3)

Látogassatok el az oldalamra... én kreáltam... 
www.kemenyzsaruk.extra.hu
amúgy egy hihetettlen jó sorozat...


----------



## pocimaci (2007 Január 4)

Laca_Sniper írta:


> Látogassatok el az oldalamra... én kreáltam...
> www.kemenyzsaruk.extra.hu
> amúgy egy hihetettlen jó sorozat...



phpnuke vagy sajat?

en meg egy forumon dolgozom eppen (PHP-ban irom), ami meghivasos.


----------



## SolBadguy (2007 Január 8)

http://solbadguy.uw.hu/ nem olyan nagy cucc, de enyém


----------



## pocimaci (2007 Január 17)

En meg ezen dolgozom:

http://takesland.hu/contact/forum


----------



## pocimaci (2007 Január 17)

Bocs, a teljes link:

http://takesland.hu/contact/forum/?database_id=1&muvelet=logon


----------



## bnejulika (2007 Január 30)

Helló. Indítsd el a Total commandert és a kövesd ezeket az utasításokat:

Kattints a fent lévő ezköztárban az FTP kapcsolódás... gombra.

A megjelenő ablakban pedig az új kapcsolat... gombra kattints és bejön egy ablak amiben a következők lesznek:

Kapcsolat neve: Ultraweb
kiszolgáló neve: ftp.ultraweb.hu
felhasználói név:Jancsi222
jelszó:12345
távoli könyvtár:ftp.ultraweb.hu
helyi könyvtárezt hagyd üresen)
parancsküldésezt is hagy üresen)
szerver típus:Autómatikus vizsgálat

a többit pedig hagyd úgy ahogy van, mert ez komoly problémát is okozhat.

ez mind csak példa. Álítsd be a saját beállításaiddal meg persze az Ultraweb FTP szerverének a megfelelő nevével. A Kiszogáló neve és FTP szerverének a neve fontos hogy eggyezzen meg mert nem fogja megtalálni a szervert. Így ha elindítod a programot akkor csak menj vissza az FTP kapcsolódás... gombra, jelöld ki a kapcsolódni kívánt szervernek a nevét és nyomd meg a Kapcsolódás gombot.
Remélem működni fognak a beállításaid.
Sok szerencsét hozzá.


----------



## fzltn (2007 Február 9)

Szia !

Meg próbálok egyszerűen válaszolni !

Elindítod a total commandert, majd klikk az "FTP" gombra.
Elindul a"kapcsolódás az FTP szerverhez", itt válaszd az "új kapcsolat" opciót.
Ide szépen be kell pötyögni a szolgáltatótól kapott adatokat.
Kapcsolat neve: lehet akármi
kiszolgáló neve : ftp. [amit megadtak]
felhsaználó név: értelemszerűen amit megadtak
jelszó : szintén amit kaptál
le okézod az egészet, és klikk a kapcsolatra, majd csatlakozás.
Ha mindent jól csináltál másodperceken belül a tárhelyed gyökérkönyvtárában leszel. Ide feltöltheted weblapod elemeit. 
Jó tanács, minden file név kisbetűs legyen, mert vannak olyan szerverek, ahol csak azt "ismerik".
Kezdőlapod általában az "index.html" legyen.


----------



## pocimaci (2007 Február 27)

A forumom most atmenetileg nem uzemel, kicsit elcsesztem valamit.


----------



## Forex (2007 Április 10)

*Válasz Neked*



kandur írta:


> Hogyan kaptpk ti ebből pénzt?
> Csak a reklámbevétel, ha bizonyítani tudjátok, hogy nagy a nézettség?
> Például, amit én fizetek az internetkávézóban, abból a pénzből ti kaptok
> valamit?
> Laikus kérdés, de hát így tanul az ember.



A webmesterek többféleképpen kereshetnek pénzt a weboldalukkal. De ami a lényeg, hogy ha igazán kaszálni akarsz akkor nem árt ha van legalább napi 50 ezres látogatottságod, amit nem könnyű összehozni. Persze nem mindig a lap látogatottsága
a lényeg. Van amikor a lap Google PR értékét nézik. 6/10 és attól fölfele már mínőségi
oldalakról van szó, s az ilyen oldalakon szeretnek reklámokat elhelyezni még a kisebb
cégek is. De létezik már olyan megoldás is, hogy nem neked kell a hírdetők után futkosnod. Ilyen pl. a Google Adsense (csak aztán vigyázz vele, mert nem biztos, hogy fizet). Erre jó pl. a HotelMesh.com oldal. Itt szinte mindenhol be van ágyazva a Google Adsense. Ez az oldal ennek a szolgáltatásnak egy kiváló tesztelője, mert sok directory-ból áll s itt a relevancia biztosítása még a Google Inc. számára is nagy kihívás lehet  Én pl. sokszor tapasztalom, hogy nem a legrelevánsabb reklámokat
löki be. 

Remélem segítettem 
--
Befektetés


----------



## Forex (2007 Április 10)

*Nem biztos, hogy a Flash a nyerő*



verjoc írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Az lenne a kérdésem, ha mondjuk weblap készítésére adnám a fejem, létezik ingyenes fejlesztő eszköz, amivel flash-es oldalt lehet készíteni?
> A Macromedia Flash-nek van olyan verziója, ami ingyenes?



Egy flash-es oldal jól tud kinézni, de nagyon sok a hátránya.

1. Nem minden böngészőben van benne alapértelmezetten ez a plug-in
2. A Google sem tudja igazán becache-lni

Persze ha ez a kettő nem fontos neked, akkor hajrá 

--
Befektetések


----------



## Vinky19 (2007 Április 20)

Helló mindenkinek!
Tárhellyel kapcsolatban a http://www.extra.hu helyet ajánlom 1GB, ahol lehet saját lapod, fórumod és blogod. Akinek 5GB kell az keressen utána


----------



## Forex (2007 Május 21)

kandur írta:


> Hogyan kaptpk ti ebből pénzt?
> Csak a reklámbevétel, ha bizonyítani tudjátok, hogy nagy a nézettség?
> Például, amit én fizetek az internetkávézóban, abból a pénzből ti kaptok
> valamit?
> Laikus kérdés, de hát így tanul az ember.



Sajnos egy weboldal nézettségét elég nehéz bizonyítani. Ugyanis ki vagy szolgáltatva a webmesternek. Aki ha akarja bármilyen médiaajánlatot tud készíteni neked weboldaláról amelyben akár napi 50 ezres látogatottságok is vannak prezentálva, holott az igaz érték
kb. napi 500, vagy még annyi se. Én azt mondom a Google PR az tud beszélni. Ha egy oldalnak van legalább 5/10 Google PR értéke akkor arról az oldalról feltételezheted, hogy
a napi látogatottsága akár 800 is lehet. Ugyanis minél magasabb az oldal PR értéke, annál több látogatót sejtet a Google keresőgéptől. Ez az egyik amivel kb. kitalálható mennyi is lehet egy weboldal körülbelüli látogatottsága. A másik az Alexa, bár erre én
pl. annyira nem hagyatkoznék. Az Alexa is egy keresőgép bár annyira nem jó mint a Google. De ennek az adatbázisában is szerepelnek weboldalak. S ha pl. a Te weboldalad ebben az adatbázisban szerepel akkor le tudja mérni, hogy az Alexa felhasználók hányszor kerestek rá az oldaladra és jutottak el onnan hozzád. Ez egy értéket hoz létre, amely alakítja a rangsorolást. Az Alexa ranking pont a fordítottja a Google PR értékének. Alexa esetén minél kisebb az érték annál jobb a pozicíód.
Remélem valamicskét tudtam segíteni


----------



## lejo (2007 Július 23)

*Minta weblapok...*

Kezdőknek nagyon ajánlott minta weblapok forrását letölteni és azt alakígatva megismerni a lehetőségeket. Közben pedig "tanulni, tanulni és tanulni..."!


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Augusztus 18)

*MV/AMV/CGMV - Best Of*

*Music Video (MV), Anime Music Video (AMV) és Computer Graphic/Game Video Topic*

Ha van bármely olyan videód amelyről úgy gondolod, hogy annyira jó hogy külön kategóriát képez és szívesen megosztanád másokkal, legyen az saját vagy a neten talált esetleg lenne egy jó játék, film, anime vagy előadó amit másoknak is ajánlanál, akkor örömmel várjuk hozzászólásod.

A szabályok:


Csak Youtube vagy más hasonló portálról ossz meg videókat
A felhasznált képi és hangi anyag eredetét jelezd (címek)
Eredeti avagy szerző jog által védett klippeket amennyiben lehet mellőzd, mert egyrészt nem túl kreatív, másrészt a youtube is törölgeti ezeket általában.
 Segítség az embed kódokhoz:
Minden nagyobb video megosztó portálon megtalálhatóak valahol a klipphez csatolt embed kódok arra az esetre ha a felhasználók fórumra kívánják áthelyezni az adott videót:






Amennyiben kívánunk kisebb nagyobb változtatásokat eszközölni a linket illetően (pl felbontás), az egyéni beállítások gombbal ezt megtehetjük. Miután elvégeztünk minden beállítást az így kapott kódot (embed) jelöljük ki (ctrl+a), másoljuk (ctrl+c) majd a kívánt topicban a váltás gomb megnyomása után illesszük be.





Figyeljünk rá azonban hogy ezután váltsunk is vissza a normál szövegszerkesztőre, lévén elég furcsa dolgok jöhetnek ki végeredményként egy kis nem odafigyeléssel. Az "üzenet előnézete" gomb használata erőssen ajánlott.

Miután készen vagyunk küldjük el a videót:
<object width="320" height="265">

<object width="320" height="265"> <embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/LSUL3TjSg84&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="320" height="265"></object>
Game: Supreme Commander
Music: Craig Armstrong - "Hanging" és "Escape" </object>​


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Augusztus 18)

<object width="480" height="385">


<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/aodS93a3COg&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></object>
Game: HomeWorld
Music: Mai Hime - Mezame​


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Augusztus 19)

<object width="480" height="385">


<embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/g84hHp4Z54k&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></object>
Anime: Vampire Hunter D
Music: Sonata Arctica - Full Moon​


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Augusztus 19)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/n5pm-UopPR4&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/n5pm-UopPR4&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
Animation: Yannick Puig
Music: Kwoon - I lived on the moon​


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Augusztus 20)

<object width="480" height="385">
</object><object width="480" height="385"> </object>
<object width="480" height="385"> </object>
<object width="480" height="385"> <embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rrIxNKMMpMI&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></object>
Game: Aion
Music: Muse - Newborn (Paul Oakenford mix)​


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Augusztus 22)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ANOaw3jr96A&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ANOaw3jr96A&hl=en&fs=1&color1=0x402061&color2=0x9461ca" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>
Music: Mgmt - Kids​


----------



## madzsi (2009 Szeptember 14)

Az is van h a reklámozó egy bannert helyeztet ki és ha rra rákattintanak akkor, egy bizonyos összeget kapsz!


----------



## Aerensiniac (2009 Október 15)

<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://terminal71.com/pics/flash/sine.swf"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://terminal71.com/pics/flash/sine.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>​


----------



## devnull (2010 Január 30)

Vinky19 írta:


> Helló mindenkinek!
> Tárhellyel kapcsolatban a http://www.extra.hu helyet ajánlom 1GB, ahol lehet saját lapod, fórumod és blogod. Akinek 5GB kell az keressen utána



Sajnos március végétől ez is fizetős lesz.

Dolgozott ott ismerősöm (szervereket adminisztrált) és már jó 2-3 éve lehetett tudni, hogy egy nagy külföldi multi támogatásával marad fenn, mint tesztprojekt.

Aztán kb 1. hete az extrára is kikerült, hogy fizetős lesz.

Aki oldalt szeretne csinálni, 10Gb tárhellyel drupal-os oldalt lehet regisztrálni a http://neobase.hu oldalon.

Drupal egy tartalomkezelő rendszer (blog, hírek, fórum, kiegészítőkkel webshop, és amit csak el lehet képzelni). Manapság elég "trendi", bár az általános mivoltából fakadóan kicsit lassabb is (nem vészes azért).
A fehér ház állt mostanság át a használatára.

Ha valaki új oldalt akar, és nem tud jobbat, keressen meg, amennyire időm engedi, segítek elindítani+pár jó tanácsot tudok adni.


----------



## devnull (2010 Január 30)

Forex írta:


> Egy flash-es oldal jól tud kinézni, de nagyon sok a hátránya.
> 
> 1. Nem minden böngészőben van benne alapértelmezetten ez a plug-in
> 2. A Google sem tudja igazán becache-lni
> ...



3. fordítani (pl. google translate)
4. böngésző vissza gombját használni
5. kis sávszélességnél (pl mobilnet) lassan tölt be, v. kompromisszumokkal kell dolgozni. 
6. nem tudnak egzakt tartalomra (egy bizonyos oldal) linkelni az oldaladon
7. Nem tudnak a böngésző keresési lehetőségével a szövegben keresni (Ctrl+F)

És van még, ha valakit ez nem rettent el a csak flash-es oldal készítésétől.. 
Legalábbis az informatika jelenlegi állása szerint.


----------



## Iluvatar (2010 Február 1)

Drupalon kivul egyebkent erdemes meg megnezni a Joomlat!, Wordpresst, vagy akar a Typo3-at, ezek ingyenes tartalomkezelo rendszerek es attol fuggoen milyen oldalt szeretne az ember maganak csinalni kenyelmes megoldast nyujtanak.


----------



## nemszukseges (2010 Június 17)

tudom ajánlani a WordPress tartalomkezelőt.
van magyar fóruma (forum.word-press .hu) ott kérdezhetsz róla minden félét
illetve minimális angoltudással rendelkezel akkor a hivatalos oldal is elérhető itt: wordpress.org


----------



## delfiney (2011 Január 17)

*webszerkesztés*

Sziasztok!

Segítséget szeretnék kérni webszerkesztéssel kapcsolatos kérdésben. Olyan hivatkozást szeretnék létrehozni, amely egy interneten található weboldal adott pontjára mutat. 
Ezt a linket e-mailben küldeném el valakinek, melyre ha rákattint, az adott oldalon belül konkrét szövegrészhez viszi.
Köszi a választ előre is!


----------



## silversk8r (2011 Január 18)

delfiney írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Segítséget szeretnék kérni webszerkesztéssel kapcsolatos kérdésben. Olyan hivatkozást szeretnék létrehozni, amely egy interneten található weboldal adott pontjára mutat.
> Ezt a linket e-mailben küldeném el valakinek, melyre ha rákattint, az adott oldalon belül konkrét szövegrészhez viszi.
> Köszi a választ előre is!



Szia
ez csak akkor fog működni ha az adott oldal tartalmaz valami iyesmit:
<a name="#oldalkozepe">Itt van az oldal közepe.</a>

és erre így hivatkozhatsz:
<a href="http://ize.hu/oldal.htm#oldalkozepe">ugrás az oldalkozepere</a>


----------



## delfiney (2011 Január 19)

Szia silversk8r!
Ez akkor azt jelenti, hogy csak saját weboldalra tudok ilyen módon hivatkozni? Bocsi, nem akarok értetlennek tűnni, de elmondanád kicsit részletesebben, hogyan működik ez a dolog? A példádban az _oldalkozepe _tulajdonképpen egy könyvjelző, igaz? Hogy tudok könyvjelzőt létrehozni adott pontra egy nem saját oldalon?
Köszi!


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Január 20)

*Silver helyett:
Sajnos sehogy sem. Alapesetben egy weboldalt csak olvasni tudsz (és esetleg parancssort tudsz futtatni).
Nem túl elegáns, de megoldás lehet az, hogy a weboldal címéhez mellékelsz egy kereső kifejezést, amivel az adott rész kezdődik és akinek küldöd (általában Ctrl+F-el) rákeres.
Persze ez csak akkor működik, ha nem található meg a kifejezés az adott oldalon ötvenszer.*


----------



## delfiney (2011 Január 20)

FLAMINGO írta:


> *Silver helyett:
> Sajnos sehogy sem. Alapesetben egy weboldalt csak olvasni tudsz (és esetleg parancssort tudsz futtatni).
> Nem túl elegáns, de megoldás lehet az, hogy a weboldal címéhez mellékelsz egy kereső kifejezést, amivel az adott rész kezdődik és akinek küldöd (általában Ctrl+F-el) rákeres.
> Persze ez csak akkor működik, ha nem található meg a kifejezés az adott oldalon ötvenszer.*



Köszönöm a választ!!


----------

